

Former Google employees develop search engine for pornography - lettergram
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/panache/former-google-employees-develop-search-engine-for-pornography/articleshow/43224656.cms?intenttarget=no

======
willcate
Google itself works pretty well for that. Or so I've heard.

------
JoeAltmaier
Or is it a trap? Who knows?

